# My first pics...'72 Skyline



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

I finally got time to take some decent pics...



























































































Enjoy!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just porn!!:bowdown1: 
By the way what engine did you get inside allready?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

RB26 minus the 26, replace the RB with an L and add 28


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm in love


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Gorgoues!! Love your Car Roy!!! and lol to paul!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Must do some healthy noise with that exhaust . . . . we have 3 280ZXs with the L28 and L28ETs in our car club, great engines . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Simply stunning


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

*Engine Pic + Hakosuka Info...*

It's an Inline 6 L28 with Triple Duece Solex 40 Carburators...










By the way I've noticed alot of posts saying how expensive these cars are.

A fully restored, '71-'72, "true" KPGC10 2000GT-R, with a original DOHC 2.0L "S20" Engine, do start out a very high premium. I'd say starting Market Price of around 3.5M Yen and higher depending on condition. The most expensive one I've seen was 15M Yen!!!

My car is only a GT-R "clone", a very popular conversion done in Japan. Starting out with a GT or GT-X body with the bulk of the body coversion comprised of modifying the rear fenders. I've seen examples start as low as 1.5M Yen. However that example only came with a 2.0L SOHC, single carb, w/ 4 speed manual.

Prices for an example like mine start at around 1.8M Yen and up, and depends heavily on:
1: Upgraded engine size L24-L28 (2.4L-3.0L) with how many/type/size carburators; Single - Triple, Solex, OER, Mikuni, Weber; 40, 44, 45, 48, 50!!! To include (Pardon my pun) "Sky's the Limit" RB25 with ITB's to RB26DETT with upgraded Turbo(s)!!!
2: Body condition, levels of rust, and amount of original and NOS parts

It took me 4 months of seaching, selling a couple of cars and my bike, and saving up some cash to find mine. It was completly worth it.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice...a Yank with a "KPGC10" bet that raises some eybrows...

Where's your Inspection sticker???


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

In the glovebox...heh heh heh:chuckle:


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*I'm a fan!*

I think your car is terrific, now when can I get my test drive you promised?:chuckle:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Definitely some nostaligia there. Nice pix and congrats on the clean hako!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh, i'm liking those pictures. A few more and we could make an entire porn publication


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome car , just shows that the skyline had the right proportions from way back , still looks great today.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

I was going to post a reply saying how nice the car is but i can't....
I'm SO BLOODY JEALOUS i don't want to. 
























D'oh, i already have... :chuckle: ^^^^^^
Stunning, simply stunning.:smokin:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

but congrats mate that is one great car
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

this is pure torture, when will i ever got to see such a lovely car in real life ???


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

WOW! Clone or not, it's cool to see a "Y-plated" old school GT-R! Are you stationed at Yokota?


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Im sorry but i think that just fantastic, please get some more pics up. (maybe one day i'll be able to afford one  


Andy


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Even when its not a true GTR,its looking very good(and if you would not have said,i would not know it).

Really awesome,very special,i would like to have one(shi+,my parking space is allready full)


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

thats stunning mate. 

James.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I AM JEALOUS!!! Top Car!:bowdown1:


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Stunning machine!!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Tight, tight, tight!!!!!!

Outstanding find!!

Much respect, and big up ya'self!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
One thing... Get the passenger Bride!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks better in the pictures than in person - lol. No, this car is top notch. 47hako suits the car well. I don't think I could fit this car as well he does. It sounds so nice, esp around 4500 and up.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

LOVE it. That is definately on the list of cars I want to own one day.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Wow. Love it, just love it


----------

